# Possible yard sale pick up.  1963 Stingray



## Crazy8 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lady having the yard sale says it's a '63.  Wants $250 for it.  That's all the info I have, but here are some photos.
Sale is Friday and I can't make it, but am trying to give a deposit for her to hold it for me.


----------



## Butch (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks newer, closer to 1973. I would get the serial number and check that first. Cool bike though.


----------



## stoney (Sep 27, 2013)

Not a '63, nothing but the frame there that would represent a '63. 1963 was a bare bones bike, had nothing but a frame, wheels, tires, handlebars, seat, chain guard.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 27, 2013)

What I'm curious about is the box of parts.  Did they have any kind of upgrade kit later on?  I emailed her for the serial number, but not sure I"m going to get it.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Sep 27, 2013)

*Observations*

I'm just a young grasshopper here at the bottom of the learning curve, but here's what I see.
1). Should have a polo solo seat & polo solo specific sissy bar.
2). Shortened rear fender from later year 'Ray
3). Mag style sprocket fram later year 'Ray with later year pedals
4). Provision in fork and frame for "squeeze brakes"....(don't think "squeeze brakes" were around in 63-64....
5). I'm thinking 1973...???
I agree with the other posters....once you have the serial number, you can make perfect sense out of what your looking at...


----------



## stoney (Sep 27, 2013)

I can't see anyone taking a '63 bike and putting all the parts on it to look like an early 70's stingray.


----------



## pkh1974 (Sep 29, 2013)

Def not a 63.  63 frames were short.  You could not get a mag sprocket on a shorty frame.  It would not fit.


----------



## Darren Brown (Oct 1, 2013)

Plus a 63 frame would not have a provision for a brake caliper...


----------

